# Ctenopoma baby survived!!!



## LaceyRen

So I picked up this little guy at big Al's Scarborough a month ago. The batch didn't look that healthy but I was deadset on getting one. I picked the least skinny one. This poor little dude refused to eat anything for well over a week. Tried numerous different types of flakes and pellets, bloodworms, guppy fry, cherry shrimps, earth worms, brine......flat out refused to eat. But we stumbled on frozen mysis shrimp and he has since plumped up on mysis and bloodworm. The first pic was first day when I got. He got even skinnier if you can believe it.





































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimchi24

How is the little guy now? I had one that also came that size and he's quite formidable now


----------



## LaceyRen

He's doing great, he's easily 2 inches now and put on some gerth. He looks nothing like the sickly little thing I purchased at Big Als. I'm starting to worry about the other fish in tank though, may need to re-home everyone in next month or so. Here's a photo of him yawning
















Sent from my Z957 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter

Absolutely gorgeous. Have been wanting to grab a predator fish since coming back.. and well since dwarf snakeheads now seem to be illegal, and without other good recommendations; I think one of these guys would be a spectacular addition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaceyRen

Jeepcarpenter said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Have been wanting to grab a predator fish since coming back.. and well since dwarf snakeheads now seem to be illegal, and without other good recommendations; I think one of these guys would be a spectacular addition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I recommend, sorry for the late reply. Not sure if you ended up getting one?

Wanted to give an update on this little guy! He's turning out to be such a badass. Hitting 4 inches now, starting to darken and show adult colouring.

They are very slow growers, if you buy a baby and keep in a community tank, other fish will out compete it for food, as it's a rather shy and weak swimmer when they are young.

Now that he's bigger and stronger, he's pretty confident and struts his stuff out in the open and eats like pig!






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter

I have not gotten one yet, still contented with livebearers and other nano fish... but anxiously awaiting to setup for one.. yours is absolutely gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## characinfan

Gorgeous fish! I'm glad you took such good care of it and it is doing so well now.


----------



## characinfan

I'm considering getting a ctenopoma or two now. How is yours doing? What does it eat as an adult?


----------

